# Pike island 4/14



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

hit pike today and got 32 sauger, 4 smallies,4 nice crappie,2 white bass,4 channel cats and believe it or not a .... 26 1/2in steelhead . are you kidding ,i didn t even know they were in the ohio river!!!4 of us. ill post a pic as soon as i can!!!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds like a good day. What time did you stay till?


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

My 2 sons and I fished from 7:15 til 8:45 and never caught a fish, seems like when the sun was going down, everything shut down, seen a couple small saugers caught and that was it. But did hear about the steelhead being caught earlier in the day


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

the day was off and on.we started about 10 am and quit at dark. i was in the handicapp chair. ii ll have nile post the pic.i don t remember how to upload from camera to our site....duh


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Sounds like a Rainbow trout stocked from the WVDNR in Wheeling Creek.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

isn t the steelie and rainbow the same.just bigger.i got a rainbow out of antrim that went 8 lbs but they sure look different,it looks like the 9 lb steelie out of the rocky ,


----------



## Nile (Apr 9, 2009)

husky hooker said:


> isn t the steelie and rainbow the same.just bigger.i got a rainbow out of antrim that went 8 lbs but they sure look different,it looks like the 9 lb steelie out of the rocky i got.>


Pike Island Steelie...


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

Husky Hooker I talked to you as you were getting in your vehicle, yesterday, we waded down by the steel beam, I think you left at the right time


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

yea thats right,you were in the pick up i think.


----------



## FISHNASTY (Oct 19, 2004)

Am I the only one that can't believe that picture!!!! You caught a trout in the Ohio River, pictures don't lie. Wow, I can't believe it.


----------



## ChampioNMan (Mar 17, 2009)

I've seen a few Rainbows caught over the years,but never a Steelie.
As mentioned they (WV-DNR) stock Rainbows in Wheeling Creek which is a few miles downstream of the dam.
With the 2 major high water periods we had over the last couple months it's anyones guess where this Steelie came from,sure is odd to see one caught there though.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Nice trout! Always cool when that happens!


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

thats my sons buddy,got him on minnow on bottom. i about freaked when i seen him pull him out of cooler!


----------

